# Forum Decorum



## jeff

Greetings IAP friends!

From my own observations of recent postings, and conversations with members, I've concluded that it's time for a reminder about "decorum on the forum". Dictionaries define "decorum" as; dignified propriety of behavior, speech, dress, etc. We don't care what you're wearing when you visit (!!), but we do care that you conduct yourself in a polite, respectful, and pleasant manner. I don't think it's unreasonable to expect good behavior. 

My expectations aside, the letter of the law in this corner of the Internet is in our AUP, wherein you will find *"No personal attacks: Criticize ideas, not people. Flaming will not be tolerated. Broad, negative statements about individuals or businesses are not permitted."* 

Please consider the following as you enjoy participating in our discussions:

Think before you post: Would you want to read what you've written if it was directed at you?

Disagree without being disagreeable: We like spirited discussion, but if your "spirit" is to tear others down while you build yourself up, or you believe you've got the only right answer, you're part of the problem. You can either trim up your sails, or head your boat in a different direction. There are plenty of forums out there which welcome nasty behavior, and this is not one of them.

Choose your words carefully: The word "idiot" has been used at least twice in the last week from two separate members describing other members. I've deleted posts, asked nicely for a change in approach, and warned. My fuse is getting short in this area, as I believe this sort of nasty behavior is causing some members, especially new ones, not to participate. As my dear, departed dad used to tell me when I was doing something that was sure to annoy my mom; "A word to the wise is sufficient." 

Your "facts" may not be other's facts: Unless you are discussing the principles of chemistry or physics, most conversation is _opinion_. Give yours, but unless you can write an equation to prove the other guy wrong, let his opinion stand as well. Sorry to be nerdy about this point, but you get my meaning.

Thanks for your help in making the IAP the most enjoyable community on the Internet.


----------



## TellicoTurning

:good:Hear, Hear......


----------



## Lenny

This is the best forum on the web and will remain so as long as as the above rules are followed.


----------



## bitshird

Jeff the only Idiot I refer to as an Idiot is ME.
And this still is the best forum around, used to be a bit better but with the membership doubling and then some since I signed on in 07 I think things are amazingly smooth. 
We've lost some Great members through their choice or various reasons, but it's still a wonderful bunch of people!!
Thanks for doing this for us..


----------



## Mossy

This is a freindly well informed forum with pen turners world wide ,lets be respectful to one another


----------



## Smitty37

*hmmmm*

But I like to call people names


----------



## Nikitas

I have read a few post lately where members bash others and I feel it is uncalled for....Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## alphageek

Nikitas said:


> I have read a few post lately where members bash others and I feel it is uncalled for....Just my $.02 worth.



Unfortunately there has been too much lately.   It's a shame that Jeff has had to step in and even write the above.  Hopefully, it will be a wake up call for those who can't play nice.


----------



## GaryMGg

Nikitas said:


> People who die with the most toys, is still dead.....


 
Ya know, with an attitude like that--you're not going to make friends and influence people :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ctubbs

GaryMGg said:


> Nikitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who die with the most toys, is still dead.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, with an attitude like that--you're not going to make friends and influence people :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


Possibly so, however he is still right.  That goes along with, "Win the Rat Race, OK, but you are still a Rat.":biggrin: PLEASE, I BEG ALL, NOTHING PERSONELL HERE!

Thank you Jeff for working to keep this forum a fun and great place to visit.
Charles


----------



## GaryMGg

He is technically correct. He may not be "right". 
:biggrin:
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:

Some folks have the proper attitude; see here:http://www.penturners.org/forum/1444419-post19.html

Now, if you'll excuse me, I must be on my way. :wink:


----------



## Smitty37

*Hey*



ctubbs said:


> GaryMGg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikitas said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who die with the most toys, is still dead.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, with an attitude like that--you're not going to make friends and influence people :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Possibly so, however he is still right. That goes along with, "Win the Rat Race, OK, but you are still a Rat.":biggrin: PLEASE, I BEG ALL, NOTHING PERSONELL HERE!
> 
> Thank you Jeff for working to keep this forum a fun and great place to visit.
> Charles
Click to expand...

 Hey Charles, I resemble that --- I did win the rat race!!!!!


----------



## 76winger

Maybe it's because everyone is getting uptight with all the crazy stuff in the news right now and through (at least) early November. 

But I agree with above statements that this a great place to visit and one of only a handful of sites I visit almost daily. Jeff has created a great community and storehouse of knowledge on this site. Kudos Jeff!


----------



## PenMan1

Man! What a let down! With a thread title like "forum decorum", I was sorta expecting one of those "There once was a lad from Nantucket" rhymes.

Sorry, Jeff, I just couldn't resist....the opportunity to have a little fun while remaining within the bounds of good taste and playful, yet respectful banter.


----------



## alamocdc

I know I've had somewhat of a hiatus, but this forum is still the great forum it was when I joined back in 2005. Seems like only yesterday. Now we had our share of personalities, don't get me wrong. And it seemed like at least a member a month was getting banned for awhile. But this too settled down. You can't have this many people talking about the same stuff and NOT have personality conflicts. But that doesn't mean being disrespectful is okay. And if I've been at fault, I must apologize... to all of you, but mainly to Jeff! He deserves better from us for giving us a place to share our passion.


----------



## Displaced Canadian

I'm a little disappointed. When I saw the title I thought this was a discussion about decorating the IAP logo. :biggrin:


----------



## CharlesJohnson

Thanks Jeff!As much as I was atracted to this group by all the great helping info.,it was the really caring community spirit that made me feel at home.And I see a lot of others trying to retain that, too.Thank you all.  
Oh,Jeff,thanks a lot for your patent help getting me set up.


----------



## Brooks803

I thought Jeff was looking for a group opinion on curtains for the new garage he just built....darn these meds!


----------



## ed4copies

I'm sure he will choose curtains that match the carpet!!

Even guys know THAT much about decorating.


----------



## mredburn

ed4copies said:


> I'm sure he will choose curtains that match the carpet!!
> 
> Even guys know THAT much about decorating.




Not always..............:redface:


----------



## glycerine

I've been away from the forum for a while... so I'm happy to say this is not a result of anything I did!


----------



## Smitty37

glycerine said:


> I've been away from the forum for a while... so I'm happy to say this is not a result of anything I did!


 We're gonna blame you anyway!!!!! Because if you hadn't been gone it would have been your fault.:biggrin:


----------



## Haynie

ed4copies said:


> I'm sure he will choose curtains that match the carpet!!
> 
> Even guys know THAT much about decorating.



Huh?.  This guy had zero clue, and what is Jeff doing with carpet in his garage?  Where are these rude responses?  I feel so out of the loop.


----------



## alphageek

Haynie said:


> Where are these rude responses?  I feel so out of the loop.



Haynie, you are not the only one out of the loop as Jeff or one of the moderators will delete the worst of the rude responses when they break the AUP - thus they are no longer available to the general public.   However, do enough reading and you'll see some that are disagreeable and not deleted.    Hopefully Jeffs message discourages that and encourages better discussions.


----------



## GoodTurns

PenMan1 said:


> Man! What a let down! With a thread title like "forum decorum", I was sorta expecting one of those "There once was a lad from Nantucket" rhymes.




Since furum decorum is lacking
and too many folks are attacking
Jeff has to make a post
that's not aimed at most
but certainly deserves all our backing!

happy Andy? :wink:


----------



## Smitty37

GoodTurns said:


> PenMan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man! What a let down! With a thread title like "forum decorum", I was sorta expecting one of those "There once was a lad from Nantucket" rhymes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since *furum decorum* is lacking
> and too many folks are attacking
> Jeff has to make a post
> that's not aimed at most
> but certainly deserves all our backing!
> 
> happy Andy? :wink:
Click to expand...

 shouldn't that be "furum decurum"


----------



## robersonjr

Agree


----------



## WriteON

I appreciate a forum of proper etiquette. I'm on a billiard forum and it hits bottom and keeps digging sometimes. IAP has been a great place to be...good family fun, constructive posting. Thanks you moderators for keeping the peace. Thank you members for complying.


----------



## greenmtnguy

Wow Jeff,
I thought I had missed something and then I read the post date and thought" yea, I remember those days". It has been pleasantly quiet here.


----------



## mark james

WriteON said:


> I appreciate a forum of proper etiquette. I'm on a billiard forum and it hits bottom and keeps digging sometimes. IAP has been a great place to be...good family fun, constructive posting. Thanks you moderators for keeping the peace. Thank you members for complying.



I agree!  I lurked on a different forum for several years, joined, then deleted my account after 3 weeks...  I just didn't need the angst.


----------

